# newbie looking for toughest leaves and stems



## clivealive (Oct 8, 2018)

newbie looking for toughest leaves and stems crypto to go in a cichlid tank with no co2
also what do they mean by crypto mix , i got one and cichlids arnt eating it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Cryptocoryne species includes a very large number of plants, and many that are sold are sold by people who don't know exactly what subspecies they are selling. They may have a half dozen different ones in their tank, and when they reproduce in the tank, overloading it, they remove the excess, but don't know for sure which "mother" plant they came from. I think that's what you have. 

Some of the damage fish do to plants is dig them up and scatter them around. I'm not sure that cichlids do that, or just nibble them. As I recall Anubias species are among the least likely to be bothered. But, possibly the least likely are the various Java Ferns, which seem not to be tasty to any fish.


----------



## clivealive (Oct 8, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC! Cryptocoryne species includes a very large number of plants, and many that are sold are sold by people who don't know exactly what subspecies they are selling. They may have a half dozen different ones in their tank, and when they reproduce in the tank, overloading it, they remove the excess, but don't know for sure which "mother" plant they came from. I think that's what you have.
> 
> Some of the damage fish do to plants is dig them up and scatter them around. I'm not sure that cichlids do that, or just nibble them. As I recall Anubias species are among the least likely to be bothered. But, possibly the least likely are the various Java Ferns, which seem not to be tasty to any fish.


thank for the advice


----------

